# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  Phase228's New Sig And Avatar Service

## Phase228

_P00F
P00F
P00F
P00F
/Closed Please
_

----------


## Nub

Avatar:
Type of Border: standard

Render/Charcter: a Draenei(?) male with warrior tier 6

Background Color: black 

Thanks Phase  :Stick Out Tongue:  +rep

----------


## Phase228

Like OMGZ! its done!

tell me if u want any changes
URL!
http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/386...savatarfw5.png

----------


## Nub

Like OMGZ! it's awesome!
thanks again!  :Smile:

----------


## Phase228

glads u like

----------


## GoombaMan

Sig Details

Sig Size : Big

Picture on Sig : Human Warrior in T3 (Dreadnaught) with Thunderfury 

Border : Yes

Background : Red Swirlies

Text : Guyajon



Avatar Details

Border : Standard

Picture : Human Warrior T3

Text : Guyajon

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Signature Details:

Size: Medium
Render: Tauren Druid wearing Full Tier3(Dreamwalker) with the Exodar Life-Staff in his hand
Border: Dark Green
Backround:Green with cool designs
Text: Muatmessmoko, Level 70 Tauren Druid, Dunemaul


Avatar Details:

Border: Stastic
Render: Tauren Druid Wearing Full Tier 3 with Exodar Life staff in his hand 
Backround Color:Green Swirls
Text: PikaPika

----------


## Holysymbol

Hello. Could I get a avatar and a signature?

Information and what I want done on the signature.

I would like it to look exactly like this.



Just change the name Poetic_Folly to Killagain
And change the right hand thing wich says "I own this place" to "Green Apple" Make the text color etc the same please.


For my avatar I would like it to look excactly like this



Instead of PF can you put "Killagain" try and fit that in there while still looking good. If you cant please change it to "KA" Slanted like going downhill. You can do that to Killagain too if that would fit what ever looks good to you.


WILL REP MUCHO!! (Alot) Thanks!

----------


## Phase228

Guyajon's Sig

Ask for any changes if u want =)
Guyajon's Avatar

Any changes Ask!!!

Muat U Next!(playing a game with fam so be in about 2-3hours)

----------


## Holysymbol

Can you see both pics now?

----------


## GoombaMan

Signature Details for Friend

Sig Size : Large

Picture : Human Female Pally (T3) with Hand of Ragnaros

Border : Yes

Background : Yellow Swirlies

Text : Brevurana



Avatar Details for Frien

Border : Stastic

Picture : T3 Human Female Pally

Background : Black

Text : Brevurana

----------


## Erasor

Size: Big.
Render: Blood elf female mage- In tier 5.
Border: Yes.
Background: Any chance to get some some black and red?(Well, abit more fancy than just two colors on top of each other)
Text: Satsu / Erasor08.

I hope i'm not asking too much.
Nor do i hope you dont got time :/ I really want a sig :[
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Phase228

Muatmessmoko Signature


Muatmessmoko Avatar

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Hot +rep for you!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phase228

HolySymbol's Sig


Holysymbol's Avatar


It turned out rather well!

----------


## Debt

An avatar to match my sig please, be creative

----------


## Phase228

One of my more fancy sig's i had more time then usual =)
Erasor08 Sig

I hOpe u like it =)

----------


## Erasor

Thanks!  :Smile:  I'll +rep if i can...
Edit; Woot it worked. Thanks again.

----------


## Phase228

As Requested!!!
Debt's Avatar

Also!!!!!!!!!since ur sig was to big i made yah i new 1
Debt's Signature

----------


## Nub

hey phase, I ordered an avatar, but thought a pretty siggy to go with it would be nice  :Big Grin: 
Sig details-
Size: medium

Render/Charcter: Draenei in t6 warrior wielding 2 king's defenders (< << or w/e the hell they're called)

Border: Yes

Background: some cool blue design (although open if you want to just do something random  :Stick Out Tongue: )
TEXT: Teh Noob

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

> HolySymbol's Sig
> 
> 
> Holysymbol's Avatar


I'm sorry but thats not a good job at all :[

You should just make a new granit layer with the colors instead of just blurring it out.

----------


## Phase228

Teh Noob's Sig

Hope yah like

----------


## Nub

nice Phase thanks,  :Frown:  gotta 'spread some rep around' b4 i can give more to you  :Frown:

----------


## Phase228

> nice Phase thanks,  gotta 'spread some rep around' b4 i can give more to you


1 More day buddy =P

----------


## Snake-Eyes

Type of Border: standard

Render/Charcter: snake eyes  :Big Grin: 

Background Color: black

Text: Snake Eyes lvl 70 warrior

----------


## Phase228

Yo buddy i had you on AIM so i know wht u wanted =P
SnakeEyes Sig

----------


## Snake-Eyes

omg thx soooo much, that is so tight, +rep!! i cant believe how well it turned out lol, thx agian

----------


## Hwang Mi Hee

Sig:

Size: Medium
Render: UD Female t4 black hair, ina pose or something
Border: silver
Backround: black, silver, cool design
Text: WE ARE SPARTANS!!!

Avatar Details:

Border: silver
Render: UD female t4 black hair
Backround Color: black, silver
Text: 447

----------


## Debt

Bah siggy is too big by llike 3kb

----------


## John Krayton

I'd like a Signature with a Tier 6 Rogue Gnome, a "Ice lands" type background, with text saying "Lightsky" Bringing Death to your Doorstep.

If you're able to do this, i'd strongly appreciatei t.

----------


## Holysymbol

Phase were do you get your world of warcraft renders?

----------


## Demonkunga

Jeez not sure exactly what I want. Gotta have orange on it, cuz i just got site donator and that orange is hawt. Ummm I'm hoping to change my name to Deekay if matt lets me. I'm into male tauren druids. Thats what my first ever character was. Got it to 50. Got banned Feb 21st 2006.. annyway, talk to me if you need to know anything else, I dont have any ideas really hehe.

Ummmm, sig size and border? well I think theres a limit for the size on mmowned.. the size of my current one works i guess, but maybe a longer length
Avatar and sig, make them say Deekay on them somewhere I guess, in orange, something orange on it, uhh.. well jsut surpirse me I guess  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Phase228

Spartan's Sig

Spartan AVtar

----------


## Holysymbol

Phase were do you get your renders???

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

> Phase were do you get your renders???


He just uses WoW Model Viewer.

----------


## GoombaMan

Sig Details

Sig Size : Large

Picture : Blood Elf Male Warlock T3 with Kris of Unspoken Names

Background : Skulls with Flaming Eyes

Text : Rakonurezi Level 70 Warlock



Avatar Details 

Border : Stastic

Picture : Blood Elf Male Warlock T3

Background : Black

Text : Rakonurezi

----------


## Xepher

lol man you should start making your own styles and text effects. Keep using the default ones that come with photoshop there totally lame.

----------


## Igzz

Signature Details:
Size: Big

Render/Charcter: A Dwarf hunter

Border: Yes

Background: Anything which will look cool

TEXT: Igzz
------------------------------------------
Avatar Details:

Type of Border: Custom : Border like on your avatar, if not, then something cool plz

Render/Charcter: Same as in the sig, a dwarf hunter

Background Color: Dark Blue/Black/White
TEXT!!!: Igzz

Thanks

----------


## Phase228

> lol man you should start making your own styles and text effects. Keep using the default ones that come with photoshop there totally lame.


hmm well i dont got too much time to use google wana give me a link where they gots some cuztom fonts and some nice effects?
@ Everybody
sorry i was out today and i wasnt really able to do...sig and stuff but im starting on the rest
Thanks

----------


## Synyster

hey could you make me a sig thats purple/black backround with some cool designs thrown in and in the middle in red letters say Supreme Darkness? Ty in advance

----------


## Phase228

Lightsky's Sig
Note: I hope you like it i put some work in it to get it the way it is ^_^


Lightsky's Avatar

----------


## Phase228

DemonKunga's Sig

PM me if u waant it to say DeeKAY instead

----------


## Hwang Mi Hee

Thanks for avatar and sig! +rep!

----------


## Hwang Mi Hee

hmmm cant add rep....?

Edit: nvm got it, could not find button :S

----------


## DJ Zodiac

*Phase Is cooliest *

----------


## Sahdrani

Signature Details:

Size: Medium
Render: Blood elf female with smallish ponytail, white hair, small hoop earrings, 1 shade less then perfect white skin, eyes with black spots around upper corners, wearing Black Velvet Robes, Circlet of Faith, and Twilight Cultist Mantle. Also carrying the Staff of Twin Worlds
Border: Standard
Backround:Black
Text: "Darkest day, brightest night. May all fear, my unknown might."


Avatar Details:

Border: Standard
Render: Blood elf female with smallish ponytail, white hair, small hoop earrings, 1 shade less then perfect white skin, eyes with black spots around upper corners, wearing Black Velvet Robes, Circlet of Faith, and Twilight Cultist Mantle.
Background Color: Black
Where the Level # goes = Red Swirls

Will +rep, and go to http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/a...007_223001.jpg for a helper picture in case you cant visualize what I described. Thank you!

Sahdrani

----------


## John Krayton

Thank you so much man, they're great  :Smile:

----------


## Cryt

zomg i want one!!!

for the sig

i want a human rogue in full bloodfang with thunderfury

for the background, just suprize me  :Smile: 

and text i want it to say, "Nooblonsus" (its my nickname, lol) just make it look awesome, like i know u can.

for the avatar, just make one with a bloodfang rogue, cause it looks cool.  :Smile: 


thats about it, plz and ty.

----------


## Phase228

Igzz Sig

 HOPE YOU LIKE IT!!!!!


Igzz Avatar

----------


## Phase228

Unstable's Sig
NOTE: i think this is perty cool!!!!

----------


## Igzz

<3  :Big Grin:  avatar is awesome, but the sig i think the background colours are a bit wrong, if its not too much to ask, could u change them to the same colour as the armour? Thanks man  :Big Grin:  and if you can change it, then could u change the colour of the words too plz? i would do it myself except dont want to redownload photoshop right now.

----------


## Phase228

took me 2 sec

----------


## Synyster

omg ty +rep o.o

----------


## electry

Signature Details:

Size:Big
Render:A mage (undead male) with tier 6. Next to a vending machine saying (i hate my job).
Border: Standart.
Background: Lots of random players in the background who wants to buy some water.

----------


## Igzz

thx  :Big Grin: , gonna put it up tomorrow

----------


## m0rbidang3l

could i maybe convince to let me have a psd of the standard border for the avatars?

----------


## Xepher

> hmm well i dont got too much time to use google wana give me a link where they gots some cuztom fonts and some nice effects?
> @ Everybody
> sorry i was out today and i wasnt really able to do...sig and stuff but im starting on the rest
> Thanks



Nooo just make some yourself its not hard,

----------


## Igzz

cant make my sig work, says its size is too big  :Frown:

----------


## Muatmessmoko

> that is kind of sad actually i could make better ones without even trying


Lets see them then, if your going to flame you have to back it up

----------


## Remahlól

Deleted my post, sorry, here it is again:

Signature Details:
Size: Big

Render/Charcter: A blonde female Bloodelf wearing http://www.wowhead.com/?item=22276

Border: No

Background: The background should be red, full of hearts but don't make it look to gay please :P

TEXT: <3 Nina
------------------------------------------
Avatar Details:

Type of Border: Custon : Something red^^

Render/Charcter: Like above, a blonde female bloodelf wearing http://www.wowhead.com/?item=22276

Background Color: Red, if possible to put a quite big heart in the background
TEXT!!!: <3 Nina

Thanks in advice. *coolingfingersforthe+repbutton*

----------


## Phase228

OK! sahdrani's took a lil while...


AVATAR SAHDRANI

Circlet o faith didnt fit on her avatar head...

----------


## Sahdrani

> OK! sahdrani's took a little while...
> 
> 
> AVATAR SAHDRANI
> 
> Circlet o faith didn't fit on her avatar head...


Ah, i see. Thank you for these, even if you did spell "unknown" wrong. :P
I take it you are not accustomed to that level of specificness?
Sahdrani

----------


## Phase228

HAHAHAH lolz i fcked up sorry.......

----------


## Phase228

Nooblonsus's Avatar


Avatar for Nooblonsus

----------


## Cryt

omg AWESOME!!!!!! phase, u frikken rule!

----------


## Sahdrani

> HAHAHAH lolz i fcked up sorry.......


lol, its ok, you dont need to redo it, i rather like it, although did you see the helper pic? it was supposed to be white hair with that hairstyle, but its all good. 
Offtopic: I've been watching streams of Death Note, an anime program that is pretty darned cool. Watch the first episode here.

Sahdrani

----------


## Phase228

> lol, its ok, you dont need to redo it, i rather like it, although did you see the helper pic? it was supposed to be white hair with that hairstyle, but its all good. 
> Offtopic: I've been watching streams of Death Note, an anime program that is pretty darned cool. Watch the first episode here.
> 
> Sahdrani


damn i thought it was blonde sorry =<
either way ill chk tht anime thing out soon

----------


## Sahdrani

> damn i thought it was blond sorry =<
> either way ill check that anime thing out soon


ROFL, did I not just say that you did not need to do it again? Then again, it is possible that you did not read the text... What a conundrum to me.
-Goes off to think for a while-
-3 hours later, comes back-
I give up, humans are just too complicated. Plus, the hairstyle was supposed to be the one with the ponytail that went out, not down.

Sahdrani

----------


## Errage

Would love you for a Signature that showed Horde Base in Warsong Gulch from Alliance side, but slightly blurred (Only slightly) and blue text saying 'Violets are blue, roses are red, living like this, we were already dead." fading in (One word at a time please :P).

And I'll throw in some Rep :P

----------


## Errage

This has the right size for a Signature, and I like it, so if you could take this and have 'Violets Are Blue, Roses Are Red, Living Like This, We Were Already Dead' That fade in by the comma, so for example, 'Violets are Blue' would fade in first, then 'Roses are Red', and so on. In Blue text for the 'Violets are Blue' Red text for 'Roses are Red' then purple for the rest of the text. Just PM again if you need any more info  :Big Grin: 

 

* Violets are Blue,* *Roses are Red, Living Like This, We Were Already Dead* 

(From the PM to make life easier)

For the avatar, if you could take the part of the Signature with the tunnel and center it (Avatar sized, of course) then put a Rose and Violet crossed (Like an 'X') in the middle, with a plain border like from WoW forums, but without the little level circle

----------


## Phase228

srry guys Electry's is taking awhile......

----------


## Errage

> srry guys Electry's is taking awhile......


S'okay, take your time, making awesome Signatures / Avatars such as these would definatly take time :O But yeah, love the work ^^

----------


## electry

> srry guys Electry's is taking awhile......



Take your time  :Big Grin:  i cant wait. il will add +rep right away

----------


## Twinks'R'Us

Phase,, If you havent read my PM, here it is mate in the forum..
Hi, i was wondering if you could do me an sig and avatar pls..

Sig:

Size = Big
Picture on Sig = The WSG BG Map
Border = yes (stastic)
Text = Twinks'R'Us ( if possible in the best graffiti style writing you can get =) ) And In small writing at the bottom "Battlegrounds Without Twinks Is like MMOwned Without Forums " in any colour
Background = Whatever you think looks best

Avatar:

Border : Stastic
Picture on Avatar: if you could get a picture of assasssins blade (19 twink dagger) on its own
Background:Black with lime green swirls :P
Text : Twinks'R'Us ( in graffiti style writing again )

P.S : on Avatar if its possible could you put the text (Twinks'r'Us) On the blade? if not it doesnt matter)


Thanks. 

Twinks'r'Us

----------


## EliMob441

Jeez phase +rep for this stuff you gotta do. people packing you kin with sig request

edit: It wont let me cause i need to spread so when i can i will

----------


## Errage

I'll +rep you when my reputation is fixed, otherwise nothing happens >.>

----------


## Phase228

wow.... iam finally done with this fcking sig!!!!


U BETTER LIKE IT!!!!!
link
http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/1...sigcopyjv3.gif

----------


## Errage

> wow.... iam finally done with this fcking sig!!!!
> 
> 
> U BETTER LIKE IT!!!!!
> link
> http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/1...sigcopyjv3.gif


Hehe, nice job on that one :P

----------


## Phase228

Remah's Avatar
MY FIRST CUZTOM!

LINK http://img390.imageshack.us/img390/1928/zavatarqr7.png
REMAH'S SIG

LINK http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/3529/ssigva2.png

Hope you like

----------


## slipknotfan

Avatar:
Type of Border: standard

Render/Charcter: a Undead Rogue with T2

Background Color: black

And can it say Blizz ( in blue )

( can u make it like the Blizzard posters on the forums :P ) 
thank you

----------


## Remahlól

Omg! You wrote <3 NinJa instead of Nina !

Could you please fix it, Phase?  :Frown:

----------


## Phase228

hahahah omz srry r3mah i honestly thought it was Ninja
here
http://img456.imageshack.us/img456/3238/ssigbh4.png

AND
http://img456.imageshack.us/img456/9079/zavatarvn8.png


NEXT SIG/AVYS be done.... hopefully around 2-3 hours its 8:00 here =P

----------


## Twinks'R'Us

Can you do mine pls? on page 5 i posted

----------


## Errage

> Can you do mine pls? on page 5 i posted


I think (Not exactly sure) that he's doing them in order by request

----------


## Twinks'R'Us

> I think (Not exactly sure) that he's doing them in order by request


kk im 2 after you i think :P

----------


## slipknotfan

> Avatar:
> Type of Border: standard
> 
> Render/Charcter: a Undead Rogue with T2
> 
> Background Color: black
> 
> And can it say Blizz ( in blue )
> 
> ...


and if u make it can u make itsmall sincew the forum i am usin only allows 
24 KB

----------


## Remahlól

Thanks Phase, will add reputation as soon as I can again.

<3

----------


## Phase228

hguess whos


http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/2...agessignl1.gif



http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/5...eavatarcw8.png

----------


## Errage

> hguess whos
> 
> 
> http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/2...agessignl1.gif
> 
> 
> 
> http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/5...eavatarcw8.png


Yayyy!! AWESOME job!!

Just noticed: You put 'Where' instead of 'were' :O

----------


## Bazerke

Signature Details:

 Size: Medium

Render/Charcter: Orc Hunter w/ t6 and Painsaw

Border: Yes

Background: Wilderness ( STV )

TEXT:

AntriX-Moderator
*What we do in life echoes through eternity

Make it look Sweet =)
*

----------


## Phase228

Ok guys ima finish them soon
sorry =<

----------


## Mr. Moose

I'd like a siggy that looks a bit like the pepsi mage theme

I'd like a fully tier warrior with some chinese farmers on the siggy and i'd love seeing myself wear some kind of ban hammer and yelling something that fits  :Wink: 

like BANNED BIATCHES hehe

my name is dungeonlord of my char ^^


Thanks in progress!

----------


## Kuribaf

Signature Details:
Size: Big
Render/Charcter: Night Elf druid with arena set (season 1)

Border:yes

Background: back
TEXT: ill heal you to death!!
------------------------------------------
Avatar Details:

Type of Border: Standard

Render/Charcter: Night elf druid with arena set (season 1)

Background Color: black

TEXT!!!: Sentesa, or Sent if Sentesa doesnt work

----------


## Tinky

*Phase229* *EXTREMELY* good work really appreciate it!
I would like a signature with some kind of Illidan motive
I know you have loads of things to do now, take your time do make.

Size: *Big* 

Render/Charcter: Illidan Stormrage (with green glowing eyes if that is possible) from a angle..hm.. you know not really pointed at one side  :Smile:  

Border: Yes sir! 

Background: Black Temple with some green "matrix green/black background" you get the picture  :Wink:  

TEXT: Qruel

That's the signature, now to the Avatar  :Smile:  <3

---------------------------

Border: Standard.

Picture on Avatar: Illidan's head.

Background: small green/black details if you can bother doing that, just a black background otherwise.

Text : Qru

----------


## arcaton

Tauren in Tier 3 with corrupted ashbringer and unholy enchant on it with border and black & red backround size : Big  :Smile:  as a sig...with Arcaton written from bottom middle to bottom right corner. +Rep from me personally....and real rep..haha GL  :Wink:

----------


## R0w4n

If you don't have to much work to do, i was wondering if you could do a sig for me  :Stick Out Tongue: 

A medium size'd sig, with a Gnome Mage (Female - With the little evil face and like green eye look?) in Arena Season 2 armor, with a thiny dark / black? outline.. You must be able to just see the her head, and some of the shoulders and down. (but still with room alittle room the top of the sig)

A grunge'd background with darkblue, near and yet alittle far from the Season 2 dress's blue color. The Border should be like the blue dress color.

The text have to be in the left side of the sig: Lady Jenack - Magic is my world.If you can do that for me mate, that would be so cool  :Stick Out Tongue:  I would +rep you, for the rest of your life!  :Big Grin: 

Cheers
*J*en_ack

p.s: If you have ANY changes, that you think would make it cooler, PM me (Only if you are gonna do this_ _ofc__)
_

----------


## Phase228

Michael's Sig


Twink;s Sig


Twink's Avtar
COULD NOT FIND THAT D_AM__N BLADE!

----------


## thera

Signature Details:
Size: Big
Render/Charcter: T6 Ud male mage 

Border:yes

Background: a light blue 

TEXT : thera

------------------------------------------
Avatar Details:

Type of Border: Standard

Render/Charcter: t6 ud male mage 
Background Color: light blue

TEXT!!!:thera

----------


## davidpro

i want a gang of ponies with tats and sigars talking like the godfather sig

suprize me with the rest

----------


## alvarate

ehmmm 

sig details

size: big
border: yes
collors: black with green orranghe or rewd ( what u like =] )
character: a night elf female with tier 6 warrior or palladin set + thunderfury 
text: Reloadsz

same for the avatar if u can make it into a gnome and let it move like your picture does =] Thx allready u will get +rep allot of times if u can do it m8

----------


## Phase228

next sigs be in later today is possible

----------


## Sekspyz

nice 1 phase, i'll think of 1 ^^  :Big Grin: 

:wave:

----------


## Tinky

Phase, you got alot of work to do ;s imo you should get extra rep for all that work.

----------


## Sekspyz

I wanted a signature..

With my name on it
No wow character ..
look at my avater.. can you make 1 with this guy ?

Btw ++++Rep ^^

----------


## Phase228

made slip's uploadin 2mmrw

----------


## Volcano

Big Size: Big
Render/Charcter: Yimo (From Tales of the Past) that just have sheeped Arthas. So it says <Yimo> over Yimo's head ofc. and <Arthas> over his head. + Can u make Arthas a sheep?.

Background: Some Netherstorm Storm or something Snowy.

6. Go to hell, Arthas.



Thank You Again.

----------


## The Ronin

Avatar Details: Type of Border: Standard Render/Charcter: Female BE Portrait ( without any armor ) 
Background Color: Black
TEXT : Psy <<< Red font

----------


## Phase228

SLIPKNOTS


LINK http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/2071/rawrsliko6.png

If you want i could make it a darker blue

----------


## GoombaMan

Avatar Details 

Border : Stastic

Background Color : Black

Picture : Male Orc Hunter in T2 (Dragonstalker) 2 to the right (right as in right arrow) from no beard

Text : Taco

Border : Blizzard

Background : Black

Text Color : Green



Signature Details

Border : Yes

Size : Big

Picture : Male Orc Hunter in T2 (Dragonstalker) Wielding Rhok'delar , Longbow of the Ancient Keepers (About to Shoot an arrow) 2 to the right (right as in right arrow) from no beard

Text Type : Flame 

Text : Taco§ Never Tasted so Good with The Kick of a Bull, Taconbullze

Background : Black Swirlies

----------


## Phase228

EVERYBODY PLEASE POST IN MY NEW SEVICE!
THANK YOU!
/Closed

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

Why did you make a new thread and not just keep this one?

----------


## Phase228

because this got crowded and ironicly when i made this thread it bumped back upinto page 1.......

----------


## populus

Avatar 

Type of Border: Standard

Render/Charcter: Undead male rogue. 

Background Color: Anything that fits.

And i want a sig aswell.

Size Big. 400x150.
Border : Yes . Something that fits. 

Just do any undead male rogue. Anything will do actually. He can have ANY cool gear.  :Wink:  You choose it. But 1 thing is that he HAS to have the shadowmoon headgear. Stealthers helmet of sight or something like that. 

Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Crshjurah

avatar details 
human male with full grand marshal armor and i want the sig to say or whatever to say im gonna kick your ass with no life lol

----------


## aabbcc

Signature Details:
Size: medium

Render/Charcter: Undead female warlock with t5

Border: no

Background: some shadow bolt colors (green, Purple) and some red lightning..

TEXT: "Zuxx" in bold, fancy, cursive writing (get creative)  :Big Grin: 
------------------------------------------
Avatar Details:

Type of Border: Anything that you like 

Render: UD female warlock in t5

Animation: no

Background Color: Dark dark dark purple

Text: Zuxx


man this would be so awesome  :Big Grin:  +rep (if u do it lol >.<)
THANK YOU!

----------


## aabbcc

oooooooops

----------


## jcako

Sig Details

Sig Size : Big

Picture on Sig : Human Warrior in T6 with Thunderfury 

Border : Yes

Background : anything awsome  :Big Grin: 

Text : Jcako

Avatar Details:

Type of Border: Anything that you like 

Render: Human warrior T6

Animation: yes plz. anything you seem fit to be awsome  :Big Grin: 

Background Color: Dark dark dark purple

Text: Jcako

**edit** +rep!

----------


## Illidan1

Size: Big

Render/Charcter: Arthas (Without his Helm on)

Border: Yes

Background: Black / Red Lightin
TEXT: Arthas
------------------------------------------
Avatar
Type of Border: Standard

Render/Charcter: Arthas (w/o Helm)

Background Color: Black Red Lighting
TEXT!!!: Arthas

----------


## Phase228

ATM ALL MY SIG SERVICES
our not being used i wont be taking requests anytime soon
ill open a new one when iam ready

----------


## mdawg6

size Large
Render: Orc rouge t5
Border yes
color Dark green
text Sneakypig/mdawg

----------


## EmiloZ

Avatar:

Type of Border: Blizz border.

Render/Charcter: Human, Female, light color hair. Whit the set named something whit Aldor. Weapon: no weapon or an random staff

Animation: If you can let it walk .

Background Color: A kind of some frost blocks, 
TEXT!!!: Turkis color: Frosty


Sig:

Size: Medium

Render/Charcter: A Human Female Mage, Whit mage set: Something named: Aldor . And an nice staff

Border: Yes, An Icy them

Animation: No

Background: Some kind of Ice blocks.
TEXT: Frosty, Lord Of Ice

----------

